# My tribal area was featured in MAF's magazine, take a look



## Pergamum (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello,

The broad area in which I am serving was featured in a recent edition of MAF's (Mission Aviation Fellowship) magazine. The story features me, the fine Dutch couple (also Reformed) serving in the southern dialect (a day's walk from me) and the superb pilots that serve us.


Here's the link, the story is on page 4 or 5, I think:

http://www.maf.org/document.doc?id=878


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 2, 2012)

May the Lord prosper His work, and your hands.


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 2, 2012)

Congrats!!! Are you of the dutch reformed church?


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 2, 2012)

Sarah,

Nope, I'm just a lowly babdist who holds to the 1689 Confession....  I don't think the Dutch Reformed would have me.....I think those nasty licorice drops they all eat in church are ghastly!


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 2, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 2, 2012)

p.s. the front cover of the magazine is my village of Danowage. The boy in the ratty clothes is a local (poor Papuan churches gathered up their clothes to send in to clothe the villagers).


----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for the link to that. We are always grateful to have more understanding of what you all are doing and the challenges! It's very exciting to know you and your wife, and to see that the gospel really is being spread to where it has not been known before.


----------



## AThornquist (Nov 2, 2012)

Pretty cool! For those who haven't seen this, here's a short video to give you an idea of the remoteness of the place. From 0:45 - 0:54 you can see the village, from 0:56 - 1:03 you can see the airstrip that is being carved out of the jungle, and then you can see the far-reaching jungle.

[video=youtube_share;OQQ9Ivv-u8c]http://youtu.be/OQQ9Ivv-u8c[/video]


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks, I forgot about that clip and laughed anew at Noah (give him a bug or animal and he is happy for hours).


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 2, 2012)

Do you know Clarence Togeretz? I had no idea he had served in Papua until I read that bit in the magazine.

PS - Dropjes are wonderful things, though an acquired taste. The tripel zout are the only ones to watch out for, the rest are great.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 2, 2012)

kvanlaan said:


> Do you know Clarence Togeretz? I had no idea he had served in Papua until I read that bit in the magazine.
> 
> PS - Dropjes are wonderful things, though an acquired taste. The tripel zout are the only ones to watch out for, the rest are great.



Yes, Clarence Togeretz served several years in Boma, a few days to our south, before that MAF base was closed.


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 3, 2012)

He was in our office just a few months ago. I go to church with his brother.


----------



## J. Dean (Nov 3, 2012)

Well done!


----------

